# ισημερία = equinox



## nickel (Mar 22, 2013)

Είδα ότι πολλοί γιόρτασαν τον ερχομό της άνοιξης χτες Πέμπτη, 21 Μαρτίου. Έτσι συνηθίζεται. Όμως εγώ είχα νιώσει ότι η άνοιξη ήρθε προχτές, την Τετάρτη. Άνοιξα πόρτες και παράθυρα, έμεινα με το πουκάμισο. Βγήκα και την υποδέχτηκα. 

Άλλωστε η άνοιξη αρχίζει την ημέρα της εαρινής ισημερίας. Όταν λοιπόν κοίταξα από περιέργεια τους πίνακες να δω πότε είχαμε ισημερία, επαληθεύτηκα απολύτως. Η ισημερία ήταν στις 20 Μαρτίου, ώρα Ελλάδας 13:02. Την ώρα που βγήκα να την υποδεχτώ!

Με την ευκαιρία: Μπορεί μεν οι Λατίνοι να μιλάνε για _ισονυκτία_ (*equinox*), εμείς ωστόσο προτιμάμε να τη λέμε *ισημερία* (από τα αρχαία χρόνια). Επειδή ο όρος σημαίνει ότι η διάρκεια της ημέρας είναι ίση με τη διάρκεια της νύχτας, φαίνεται ότι μοιραστήκαμε την υποχρέωση, να μη χρειάζεται να λέμε _*ισημερονυκτία_.


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2013)

Ε, δε γίνεται να μην...


----------



## bernardina (Mar 22, 2013)

(Επειδή για κάθε history buff που σέβεται τον εαυτό του  το σαπούνι μπορεί να γίνει μια καλή αφορμή για σκάλισμα στα κιτάπια), με έχει γοητεύσει το όνομα και η προσωπική ιστορία μιας, κάθε άλλο παρά καθημερινής, κοπέλας που γεννήθηκε μια μέρα σαν κι αυτή. :)


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 22, 2013)

Κι ένα ποίημα ταιριαστό του φίλου μου Edward Smallfield http://litseen.com/?p=11868

equinox

..................... in burnt
.....................September
.......................deer
In life... in poems..as if it weren't 
.all ever so slightly 
.perhaps someone wants you to remember 
that sudden skittish...girlish.. deer 
..nothing............... can be learned
.......................... a birth 
.............................-day
_what you depart from........... is not the way_
.......... this.. life......on the earth
...................... a translation 
from nothingness...........an incision 



Κι ένα τραγούδι που μου άρεσε πολύ όταν πρωτοβγήκε ειδικά: 








Το ποίημα κανονικά είναι απλωμένο στη σελίδα με τις λέξεις εσκεμμένα τοποθετημένες στις θέσεις που έκρινε ο ποιητής, αλλά εδώ τις δείχνει τη μία κάτω από την άλλη, αν και τις έβαλα όπως έπρεπε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2013)

Bernie, αυτήν δεν την έχουν κάνει σίριαλ ακόμα;

Azi, έκανα μια προσπάθεια (τελείες ασπρισμένες), αλλά θέλουν δουλειά αυτές οι χειροτεχνίες. Όταν η ποίηση δεν αρκείται στους ήχους, στους ρυθμούς, στις αντιστίξεις, και καταφεύγει και στις στίξεις, κάποιος ταλαιπωρείται. Ενδεχομένως, ταλαιπωρείται και η ποίηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2013)

@Azi
Ο μοναδικός τρόπος να πετύχεις εδώ το εφέ που θέλεις είναι όχι με κενά διαστήματα αλλά με τελείες που θα τις χρωματίσεις λευκές, όπως έκανα ενδεικτικά στους πρώτους στίχους. Δυστυχώς, δεν μπορώ να είμαι βέβαιος ότι το κάνω σωστά αφού δεν έχω το πρωτότυπο, οπότε αν θέλεις να το ξαναδοκιμάσεις πιο κάτω, θα κάνω μετά εγώ τις απαραίτητες μεταφορές και διευθετήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2013)

LOL! Το είχα φτιάξει όλο και ήρθε ο δόκτωρ και έφτιαξε πάνω μου τις τρεις πρώτες γραμμές. Ανισημερία!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2013)

Mea maxima culpa, αλλά τελικά είναι λίγο χαζό το σύστημά μας, Νίκελ. Αν τύχει και διορθώνουν δύο άνθρωποι ταυτόχρονα (όπως γνωρίζουμε και από άλλες περιπτώσεις), αυτά συμβαίνουν...


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 22, 2013)

Άσχετο, αλλά σχετικό. Πρέπει να βάλετε ένα σύστημα όπως στα νήματα που να δείχνει ποιος μοδεράτορας το επεξεργάζεται εκείνη τη στιγμή, αν δεν υπάρχει. 

Όσο για το σύστημα με τις τελείες, θα το κάνω όταν βρω χρόνο. Δεν ξέρω όμως και σίγουρα αν θα ασχοληθώ... 


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ όμως!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Bernie, αυτήν δεν την έχουν κάνει σίριαλ ακόμα;
> 
> Azi, έκανα μια προσπάθεια (τελείες ασπρισμένες), αλλά θέλουν δουλειά αυτές οι χειροτεχνίες. Όταν η ποίηση δεν αρκείται στους ήχους, στους ρυθμούς, στις αντιστίξεις, και καταφεύγει και στις στίξεις, κάποιος ταλαιπωρείται. Ενδεχομένως, ταλαιπωρείται και η ποίηση.



Θες να ρίξεις μια ματιά εδώ, να δεις από τι ταλαιπωρία έχεις γλιτώσει;

Α... μην τους βάζεις ιδέες για τη Μιχριμάχ, γιατί το βλέπω το κακό με δρασκελιές να πλησιάζει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2013)

Πάντως, η εντολή στο Word είναι
Replace
διπλό διάστημα
With
[CΟLOR="#FFFFFF"]..[/CΟLOR] (γράψτε τη με το χέρι)

Αν το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι ικανοποιητικό, επαναλαμβάνουμε με τρεις τελείες.

(Και τη σχηματική ποίηση μού τη δίδαξε ο Μιχάλης Μήτρας.)


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2013)

...
Καλημέρα, καλή άνοιξη!

Παραπροπερσισημερία:


daeman said:


> Ισημερία σήμερα, εαρινή.
> 
> _Equinox_ - John Coltrane
> 
> ...



Προ φθινοπωρινής παραπροπερσισημερίας, ιππολογισμένα απλολογούμενο:



Zazula said:


> ...
> 
> *equinox*: ανοξείδωτο ομοίωμα αλόγου (από το _equininox_ με απλολογία)




Περσισημερία:



drsiebenmal said:


> Σήμερα, όχι αύριο η φετινή εαρινή ισημερία (είναι δίσεκτο το 2012...)
> 
> Και επισήμως άνοιξη από σήμερα (Έθνος)
> 
> ...



Προχθεσισημερία:

*Équinoxe* - Jean Michel Jarre


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 22, 2013)

Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι η πραγματική ισημερία (ίση μέρα-ίση νύχτα) συμβαίνει -στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον- περίπου μια εβδομάδα πριν την ηλιακή ισημερία.


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2017)

...
Ισημεριοχτεσινό, ανοιξιάτικο:

Μήλο μου κόκκινο - Αλέξανδρος Μποτίνης






Πααίνω κι έρχομαι και παίζω τσέλον
Απάν' στα Μετέωρα, πυργιά αγγέλων

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/crazycello-video-production-greece#/


----------

